# PLEASE HELP ME WIN! PLEASE!



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

anyone who has a hedgehog (and as you know we allll want or have one) and they love snugllie bags or tunnels check out sweet tea scraps! please help me win her contest! just go on facebook find her fan page
click like
post on her wall "ally carlsen told me to check out sweet tea scraps"
it would help me so much!
i love you all 
thanks 
from Milly and me <3
PLEASE! :lol:


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Done!  Hope you get a good discount!


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

aww thanks sooo much i must say your baby is awful cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Done! Are you entering the pet photo contest in December too?


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm glad I clicked on this...such cute patterns there.
Posted for you as well. Good luck!


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

I did it! Good luck!!!


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

THANKS SOOO MUCH! i only need 5 more! and i do plan on entering the Christmas photo contest how about you?


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

thanks everyone who posted for me! i only need 4 more! you are all amazing!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

No, I won't enter the Pet Photo as I don't have a hedgie. But you should!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

well you should get one they are a hoot! :lol:


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

i think someone erased their post so now i need 5 more  :lol: but i only need FIVE MORE! so please everyone post!


----------

